# Really worried, LARGE stone stuck in anus - Horsefield 2.5yo



## rzrzrzr (May 12, 2018)

Hey all,

I have done my searching through the forums (nearly obsessively). We've had nice warm weather in the UK, so our 2.5yo horsefield has been sleeping and digging in his outdoor enclosure for the first time. We left him out there for 3 days, 2 nights. A couple of nights ago we felt like it was getting too cold, so brought him in.

Last night after his soaking I saw that his tail was really swollen and he was straining to push like we've never seen him do before - back legs stretched with bum in the air. He looks really uncomfortable. We could see that he has a white solid blockage. With a little oil on a q-tip I was able to move with stone slightly and he was able to clear some liquid blockage behind it and was a lot happier, but the stone is still there. We read up as much as we could, ordered a microwave heating pad to put under his soaking bowl (he's so little that the water is shallow, and gets cold really quickly), I've also ordered some 100% mineral oil to put on his food, it arrives tomorrow.

I did the same thing today, by really gently pushing the stone to one side and he was able to get rid of a lot of liquidy white substrate - and some gas, blimey that smelt bad. I also managed to get a tiny drop of oil into the canal, to try and lube up the poor guy. The stone is sharp and must be hurting a lot. It's massive, I thought the tail was really swollen, but actually most of the size seemed to be the stone. I can't imagine he's going to be able to get it out on his own, even with help from some oil.





[/IMG] 

We will be taking him to the reptile vet on Monday (in about 36 hours). Is there anything else I can try? Or anything I can do to ease his pain a bit before then?


Thanks for your help. Sorry I know this is a repeat post, but I'm just desperate for anything else I can do for him.


----------



## rzrzrzr (May 12, 2018)

Oh, I should say - we have no idea if it's a he or a she.

We know now this is dehydration, I've never seen him drink water (we give him a clean dish everyday away), but I try and give him a leaf of some watery lettuce everyday, alongside his other food, just so he gets something down him. We also were soaking him 3 times a week, as we were advised, but clearly that wasn't enough.


----------



## daniellenc (May 12, 2018)

Oh wow never seen that. I imagine lots of very warm soaks and continue to use a q-tip to work away at it with oil. Is the warm water softening it at all?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2018)

Those urate stones are pretty soft. Being very careful of the tortoise's tissue, take something hard, like a dental pic, and just break up the stone. These form when the tortoise isn't hydrated. You can also try expressing it by placing your fingers on either side of the cloaca (vent), as far behind the stone as you can, and gently press (like popping a pimple).


----------



## rzrzrzr (May 14, 2018)

Hello, just an update.

I followed Yvonne's advice and over last night and this morning managed to clear the blockage. I feel pretty traumatized, but Leo is much happier!
It was enormous, there's no way he would have got it out on his own.
This is about a third of the stone...


----------



## wellington (May 14, 2018)

Wow, so glad you got it out. That's a lot of stuff. Warm water soaks twice a day for a week then down too once a day for about a month. If he is under 2 then continue daily until he is 2. If he's older then two and with this known problem of not seeing him drink I would soak once a week. Also soak in a large area where he can move a lot and get things moving along. The white urates should be like tooth paste smooth, not gritty.
Congrats to you for sticking with it. Good job.


----------



## daniellenc (May 14, 2018)

Oh ouch poor guy! Has he passed anymore on his own? Lots of soaks and water until you’re sure he’s passing normal urates. Also if he’s not a drinker on his own maybe continue soaking to prevent this in the future!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 15, 2018)

rzrzrzr said:


> Hello, just an update.
> 
> I followed Yvonne's advice and over last night and this morning managed to clear the blockage. I feel pretty traumatized, but Leo is much happier!
> It was enormous, there's no way he would have got it out on his own.
> ...


Geez! Poor little tortoise. From the picture, this looks like a captive bred, not wild caught, tortoise. Please be sure to soak this tortoise daily for 15 or 20 minutes. They don't like it, but, as you've found out, it's quite necessary!


----------



## ScStange891 (May 15, 2018)

If your little guy doesn't like soaking- mine didn't at first either, but I did the following until now he enjoys it/gets antsy if I don't soak him:

First thing in the morning: I soak mine first thing when I wake up. He's not super active because he's still in "rest mode". Usually he poops in 30-40 minutes (mostly because he sleeps in the water for the first 15, then drinks and lounges for the next haha)
Keep using that heat source for soaks. I use a bulb instead of a pad, just because it helps him mimic basking behavior. Just make sure At first I had to change the water every 10-12 minutes to keep it at optimal temperature, which can upset the torts being moved so much. After awhile, I put a low wattage (50 or 75) basking spot bulb over the bath (same height as basking, so that the shell height temperature is about 100 degrees), and that prevents me from having to change the water an excessive number of times (until he poops, that is). I like the light source from above because he relaxes as if he's basking. (water up to where the bottom of the shell {plastron} meets the top {carapace}, so if the tort does fall asleep, there's no risk of drowning or anything)
The pictures make it hard to tell but how long/heavy is your tortoise? Nevertheless, I think it would benefit greatly from daily soaks. Expect it to pass fairly gritty urates for a time until he gets adequately hydrated again. Eventually the urates will be gooey/liquidy, or go away entirely.
Mine is still less than a year old, and went through the same thing regarding stones and blockages. I'm still soaking daily and with great results. Hoping this issue is eliminated soon!


----------



## madbad (May 15, 2018)

Holy hell! Nice work clearing that blockage! That is a satisfying picture lol! It reminds me of Dr. Pimple Popper MD


----------



## rzrzrzr (May 22, 2018)

Hello again, sorry for the slow reply - I didn't have my notifications turned on.

An update on Leo. He is a much happier tortoise - he's been eating a small stem of Aloe Vera everyday alongside his normal food and a soak every morning and evening - he still doesn't like it much, but we are about to move house and plan on making him a small water park (basically have some things to hide under and explore) when we have some more room.

I know how much you like tortoise poo photos here, and as it feels like it's the only thing my partner and I have been exchanging photos of since this happened, so I thought I'd share some 

The only thing we are now concerned about is that his cloaca is still pretty stretched out - this seems to mean he can't push the poo out until another one is on the way. Is there anything we can do to help his cloaca go back to normal?

Thank you all - I wouldn't have had the guts to break that stone down without you, and he was so much happier straight away.


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 22, 2018)

Good God, it makes me hurt just looking at it. Glad to hear he is okay.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 22, 2018)

I wonder if a little hemorrhoid cream might be soothing?


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2018)

madbad said:


> Holy hell! Nice work clearing that blockage! That is a satisfying picture lol! It reminds me of Dr. Pimple Popper MD



Grosssssss....puking a bit in my mouth at the mere thought....ugh...


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2018)

rzrzrzr said:


> Hello, just an update.
> 
> I followed Yvonne's advice and over last night and this morning managed to clear the blockage. I feel pretty traumatized, but Leo is much happier!
> It was enormous, there's no way he would have got it out on his own.
> ...



Good job!!!!! Hey, you can also try to hydrate from within....high water content food will aid in moving things along....romaine, red and green leaf lettuces....


----------



## Kasia (May 23, 2018)

rzrzrzr said:


> Hello again, sorry for the slow reply - I didn't have my notifications turned on.
> 
> An update on Leo. He is a much happier tortoise - he's been eating a small stem of Aloe Vera everyday alongside his normal food and a soak every morning and evening - he still doesn't like it much, but we are about to move house and plan on making him a small water park (basically have some things to hide under and explore) when we have some more room.
> 
> ...


Hi
I would wash that butt under a stream of water, if it’s not healing then maybe it needs a stitch or two. Please take a close look at it. Maybe it needs Vet’s attention (it looks like it). I keep my fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## rzrzrzr (May 25, 2018)

Hello again,

I want to keep updating this thread just in case it helps someone else.

I have cleaned him out and I've applied some hemorrhoid cream. I am quite concerned about the dark area around his cloaca.. it looks like necrosis to me and that is really worrying. I'll be taking him to the vet next week.

Other than that he's a happy, stomping, eating, pooping tortoise.


----------



## daniellenc (May 25, 2018)

rzrzrzr said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I want to keep updating this thread just in case it helps someone else.
> 
> ...



Not to be gross but could it be poop stain? Necrosis is much darker usually and smells horrible.....it’s dying rotten flesh and you’d smell it immediately


----------



## rzrzrzr (May 25, 2018)

I don't think it's poop stain, but I'd be happy if it was. I guess it should be a reaction to the skin being stretched? He's sleeping now after being poked and prodded enough today. I will check again tomorrow morning!

Thanks Danielle


----------



## teresaf (May 25, 2018)

The dirt probably isn't going to help matters. Can you rig up a hospital tub for a few days? Still has to have heat but newspaper may be healthier on his tail...


----------



## rzrzrzr (May 25, 2018)

Good idea, I'll do that now.

I should say, which makes me doubt necrosis even more actually, that his tail doesn't seem to be inflamed or sore - just stretched. He's even ok with me touching his tail


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2018)

teresaf said:


> The dirt probably isn't going to help matters. Can you rig up a hospital tub for a few days? Still has to have heat but newspaper may be healthier on his tail...


I double that...


----------



## Tank & Scooter (May 25, 2018)

Im just wondering, do you think it will help to cut a clean shirt in the shape of a pamper? Tie it above his shell. Think that will help keep the substrate from going in his rectum? Like a pamper slash band-aid. Just trying to help, don't know if that will help or make worse, but people on here will know


----------



## Kasia (May 26, 2018)

I would keep it on air, when he pees pampers like invention will stick to it and I would say it will not be good on the wound. Get some old shirts and just put it on top of the substrate in his enclosure. It will take you 5 minutes and will keep all the substrate from getting in his bum. When he will do his thing just trow it away and put a new old one. And Vet ASAP! Good luck!


----------



## rzrzrzr (May 27, 2018)

Hey all

He has been in between his water bath and pillowcase covered table. Unfortunately, that dark bit of skin has come off, it's held on by the healthy bits on the side and seems to be (understandably) painful when touched.

I just had a video call with an reptile vet, and they say as he's eating and stomping around happily they don't feel he needs to come in for an emergency appointment. It's a bank holiday (public holiday) here in the UK tomorrow, so he'll be seeing them first thing Tuesday.

I'll keep you posted, feeling quite sad and worried, but Vet said we had done everything right so far. He'll get a full workup on Tuesday.


----------



## rzrzrzr (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2018)

rzrzrzr said:


> Hey all
> 
> He has been in between his water bath and pillowcase covered table. Unfortunately, that dark bit of skin has come off, it's held on by the healthy bits on the side and seems to be (understandably) painful when touched.
> 
> ...


That's probably ok. . . just like a scab that comes off as the new skin grows underneath. It'll be tender for a bit.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2018)

Oh wow! I just now was able to see the picture. That doesn't look good. It almost looks like there's a bit of something from inside that has prolapsed. Prolapsed tissue, no matter if it's a penis or something else, should not be allowed to dry out. If it does dry out, it dies and that's what that looks like. Since you have a vet appointment coming up, I would try to figure out some way to put a moist pad on that area, with some wet sugar paste then tape it on so the area is in constant contact with the wet sugar paste and moist compress. Because the tortoise is still going to poop and pee, you will have to change the compress as it gets dirty.


----------



## rzrzrzr (May 27, 2018)

Thank you Yvonne.

It's hard to tell from the photo, but it is just the 'flap' that was dark in the other photos, rather than anything prolapsed. That said, I have applied a sugar paste and bandage in case. The vet predicts it could take a few days for that flesh to fall off.

I am worried that if he were to heal ok (god willing), he would now not have a cloaca, because so much of the flesh around it is now missing.

I am feeling so guilty and sad for him, but he is stomping around being his normal naughty escape attempt self.


----------



## Kasia (May 27, 2018)

Hi 
in comparison with the previous pics it looks like its not getting worse. It is not the area that will heal easly, probably he will need a stich or two. I dont see the prolapse, just that the bit holding it all in place fell off and its deformed. Did you showed the Vet his bum during the call?


----------



## vladimir (May 27, 2018)

@rzrzrzr just wanted to say we're thinking about Leo and hoping for the best


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 27, 2018)

Best wishes for your


----------



## Tank & Scooter (May 29, 2018)

rzrzrzr said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have done my searching through the forums (nearly obsessively). We've had nice warm weather in the UK, so our 2.5yo horsefield has been sleeping and digging in his outdoor enclosure for the first time. We left him out there for 3 days, 2 nights. A couple of nights ago we felt like it was getting too cold, so brought him in.
> 
> ...


Hey buddy quick question? 

Is that the first time you see white rocks in his poop? Before this you never seen pebble in poop? 

I just adopted an 8 month sulcata 3 days ago and found this floating in his water with his poop while taking a bathe. I had just changed water becuase he had just took a poop. So this was fresh.

Just wondering if you seen this with your tort.. I hope it's pebbles he ate and not those dehydration rocks they get. 

I forgot, I broke big black peice in half, looks like compressed poop or maybe substrate


----------



## rzrzrzr (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey all

Leo has been to the vet, she removed the dead tissue (very easily actually) and has given us iodine to put on him twice a day. He'll go back again in 2 weeks for a check-up.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 1, 2018)

rzrzrzr said:


> Hey all
> 
> Leo has been to the vet, she removed the dead tissue (very easily actually) and has given us iodine to put on him twice a day. He'll go back again in 2 weeks for a check-up.


Glad the little guys doing better!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 1, 2018)

That looks great. Nice, pink, healthy tissue.


----------



## Kasia (Jun 1, 2018)

rzrzrzr said:


> Hey all
> 
> Leo has been to the vet, she removed the dead tissue (very easily actually) and has given us iodine to put on him twice a day. He'll go back again in 2 weeks for a check-up.
> 
> ...


His butt will be as good as new in no time


----------

